# Regular ADA Amazonia v Amazonia II



## Aqua Essentials (16 Jul 2008)

Interesting

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... ia-ii.html


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

Very, nice to know that know after I purchased Amazonia II, I agree with the dust issues though, I try not to move things to much or the plants get covered in dust! Really annoying.


----------



## John Starkey (16 Jul 2008)

Hi all,well just my luck i have two nine ltr bags to use on my next scape,i wonder if aqua essentials would do a swop :idea: ,regards john


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jul 2008)

Thanks again for the heads up yesterday Richard.  

Dan C.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jul 2008)

Fascinating.  Senske is a credit to the hobby (and a good salesman to boot!)

Thanks for posting, Rich.


----------

